# Unlock code for Samsung Jack running WM 6.5



## qseal00 (Apr 12, 2009)

I wish to seel my old Samsung Jack (i637) to a friend who shattered their iphone and can't replace it for a bit. I bought the phone "unlocked" from ebay years ago but the phone is asking for an unlock code when she puts in their sim card.

I've tried the "rewrite the unlock code" tactic and it is not working.

I cannot roll back WM to 6.1.

I cannot use the Security Configuration Manager because I am running Windows 8 now.

I've tried ATT but they're giving me the runaround.

Is there anything anyone can do to either help or point me in the right direction?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try here Samsung i637 Jack IMEI Unlocking : i637 Jack Unlocking Codes


----------



## qseal00 (Apr 12, 2009)

Are these reputable? $32 bucks for an unlock code when I was going to sell the phone to them for like $25 is steep.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can't just transfer SIM cards. It doesn't work that way. The SIM card is most likely locked to the iPhone it was taken from.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just google and see what is out there unfortunately getting a phone unlocked is still a crap shoot


----------

